

Protovis - Visualization toolkit for JavaScript using SVG. - barredo
http://vis.stanford.edu/protovis/ex/

======
jasonkester
Once again, here is my standard comment every time somebody puts out a Canvas
app:

    
    
      Please add the ONE line of code required for this to run in IE
    

Look, Internet Explorer had VML support way back in IE5, and it's trivial to
emulate Canvas with it. Google even supplies a library that you can include:

<http://code.google.com/p/explorercanvas/>

Put that in. Today.

~~~
blinks
This isn't Canvas. It's SVG.

~~~
jasonkester
... which would explain why it doesn't work in Chrome either.

It's surprising that they would put this out into the world as though it were
finished, seeing as it runs on such a small slice of the world's browsers.

Seems like there's nothing there that couldn't work in Canvas (and thus be
usable in every major browser). I wonder why they chose such a dead-end tech
to do it in.

------
dejv
Do you know any other good visualization toolkits in javascript?

~~~
RK
Processing.js is a port of Processing to javascript and uses the canvas
element.

<http://processingjs.org/>

------
TweedHeads
SVG is one of the most interesting web technologies right now, even better
than canvas. But there are strong forces opposing it like M$ and adobe that
will never allow it to gain traction. All major browsers support SVG except
IE. And they will never implement it.

I would like to know their reasons.

~~~
mcav
I can't help but feel that SVG is yet another misapplication of XML; that if
we hadn't drunk so much XML koolaid around the turn of the millenium, we'd
have been able to come up with a less verbose format.

~~~
jsrn
did you look at the sublanguage for paths? It's quite compact if you _want_
compact - the other primitives (like circle, ellipse etc.) are more verbose
but IMHO sometimes better if you want the SVG file to be read by humans.

Besides, XML gives you full DOM-access - that's the thing where I see the true
difference as compared to Canvas. The programming model is much more like
"usual" client-side Javascript programming - append elements to parents, react
to events that happen on elements etc., whereas Canvas has a fairly imperative
programming model.

So, to cut a long story short - if you are offended by the XML and verbosity
give it another chance and look "through" the XML to discover the declarative
nature of SVG and the corresponding programming model...

